# Aero bars for new Contact SL Aero



## Dickyseville (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all,
I recently purchased the new 2018 Giant Propel Advanced disc. I'm absolutely made up with the ride and feel of the bike but would like to fit some aero bars to it for my longer rides and TT events. The handlebars are the new Contact SL Aero shape which is new for 2018. I've contacted Giant about this but they inform me that they don't yet manufacture these. Anyone know how long it normally takes for stuff like this to be released to market? I'm surprised that add-ons such as aero bars aren't available as soon as the bike is released onto the market.
Regards,
Richard.


----------

